

Show HN: A tool to mark duplicates in iPhoto library – simple, fast, open source - senotrusov
https://github.com/senotrusov/remove-duplicates

======
senotrusov
Photos and videos are searched for duplicates based on file size and checksum.
Calculated checksums are cached. On a first run, not having the cache yet, it
takes 1 hour 9 minutes to process 717 GB iPhoto library located on external
HDD with the 138 368 photos total.

